# Full Oink Results 09



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2009)

Grand Champion: Smoke on Wheels
Reserve Champion: Donnie's Smokehouse

Overall:
1 Smoke on Wheels
2 Donnie's Smokehouse
3 Big Belly BBQ
4 Double D's BBQ
5 Good Smoke BBQ
6 Diva Q
7 Regal BBQ
8 Buckner Brothers Barbecu
9 Can't Stop Grillin'
10 Big Bob Backyard BBQ
11 Mr. Bobo's Traveling All
12 Yabba Dabba Que!
13 Transformer BBQ
14 Virginia Q
15 The BBQ Effect
16 Full Throttle BBQ Bikers
17 Butt Hutt BBQ
18 Smokin J's Pit Pirates B
19 Dick's Barbeque
20 Dog-House Willie
21 Desperado's Barbecue & C
22 Nickel City Smoker
23 Penalty Box BBQ
24 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ
25 Buffalo Meatheads
26 One Eyed Jacks
27 Park Place Pit
28 S & M Barbque
29 Neris Smokehouse
30 Robo-Q
31 Shuck & Cluck's
32 Pork Floyd
33 Butts-N-Ashes BBQ
34 Baran Catering
35 Happy Smoke More
36 Smoked Meats
37 Oasis BBQ
38 Misfits of Meat
39 Aces & Eights
40 Red Valley BBQ
41 The Midnight Smokers
42 Hawg Doctors
43 Team Biker Brand
44 Smoke This
45 The Buttrubbers
46 Bill@daGrill
47 Papa Joe & His Piglets
48 Smokin J's
49 Smokin Eagles
50 Hickory and Hops
51 The Blaze Glazers
52 Just Wingin' It
53 J & W BBQ
54 Full Pull
55 Fill-Up
56 Formal BBQ & Event Cater
57 Lafayette Taproom Bar-B-
58 Team Heat


Chicken:
1 Virginia Q
2 Smoke on Wheels
3 Yabba Dabba Que!
4 Desperado's Barbecue & C
5 Nickel City Smoker
6 Regal BBQ
7 Donnie's Smokehouse
8 Big Bob Backyard BBQ
9 Dog-House Willie
10 Big Belly BBQ
11 Full Throttle BBQ Bikers
12 Neris Smokehouse
13 Smoke This
14 Double D's BBQ
15 Mr. Bobo's Traveling All
16 Dick's Barbeque
17 Diva Q
18 The Blaze Glazers
19 Transformer BBQ
20 Buffalo Meatheads
21 Happy Smoke More
22 Park Place Pit
23 One Eyed Jacks
24 Smokin J's Pit Pirates B
25 Buckner Brothers Barbecu
26 Oasis BBQ
27 S & M Barbque
28 Pork Floyd
29 Butts-N-Ashes BBQ
30 Formal BBQ & Event Cater
31 The BBQ Effect
32 Team Biker Brand
33 Baran Catering
34 Penalty Box BBQ
35 Aces & Eights
36 Smoked Meats
37 Robo-Q
38 Misfits of Meat
39 Good Smoke BBQ
40 Shuck & Cluck's
41 Can't Stop Grillin'
42 The Buttrubbers
43 Butt Hutt BBQ
44 Hawg Doctors
45 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ
46 Hickory and Hops
47 Red Valley BBQ
48 The Midnight Smokers
49 Bill@daGrill
50 Just Wingin' It
51 Smokin J's
52 Papa Joe & His Piglets
53 Fill-Up
54 J & W BBQ
55 Smokin Eagles
56 Full Pull


Ribs:
1 Donnie's Smokehouse
2 The BBQ Effect
3 Smoke on Wheels
4 Dick's Barbeque
5 Butt Hutt BBQ
6 Can't Stop Grillin'
7 Big Bob Backyard BBQ
8 Buffalo Meatheads
9 Penalty Box BBQ
10 Desperado's Barbecue & C
11 Big Belly BBQ
12 Transformer BBQ
13 Smokin J's Pit Pirates B
14 Double D's BBQ
15 The Midnight Smokers
16 Papa Joe & His Piglets
17 Hawg Doctors
18 Smoked Meats
19 Team Biker Brand
20 S & M Barbque
21 Diva Q
22 Nickel City Smoker
23 Buckner Brothers Barbecu
24 One Eyed Jacks
25 Yabba Dabba Que!
26 Virginia Q
27 Baran Catering
28 Aces & Eights
29 Red Valley BBQ
30 Butts-N-Ashes BBQ
31 Happy Smoke More
32 Smokin J's
33 Full Throttle BBQ Bikers
34 Good Smoke BBQ
35 Pork Floyd
36 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ
37 Oasis BBQ
38 Regal BBQ
39 Park Place Pit
40 Shuck & Cluck's
41 Smokin Eagles
42 Neris Smokehouse
43 Robo-Q
44 The Blaze Glazers
45 Full Pull
46 Misfits of Meat
47 Formal BBQ & Event Cater
48 Dog-House Willie
49 Bill@daGrill
50 Hickory and Hops
51 Mr. Bobo's Traveling All
52 The Buttrubbers
53 Just Wingin' It
54 Fill-Up
55 J & W BBQ
56 Smoke This
57 Lafayette Taproom Bar-B-
58 Team Heat


Pork:
1 Big Belly BBQ
2 Smoke on Wheels
3 Good Smoke BBQ
4 Diva Q
5 Double D's BBQ
6 Can't Stop Grillin'
7 Red Valley BBQ
8 Full Throttle BBQ Bikers
9 Regal BBQ
10 Mr. Bobo's Traveling All
11 The Buttrubbers
12 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ
13 Butt Hutt BBQ
14 Penalty Box BBQ
15 J & W BBQ
16 S & M Barbque
17 Nickel City Smoker
18 Buckner Brothers Barbecu
19 Desperado's Barbecue & C
20 Hickory and Hops
21 Shuck & Cluck's
22 Donnie's Smokehouse
23 Dog-House Willie
24 Lafayette Taproom Bar-B-
25 Dick's Barbeque
26 One Eyed Jacks
27 Bill@daGrill
28 Misfits of Meat
29 Smokin Eagles
30 Robo-Q
31 Transformer BBQ
32 Team Heat
33 The Midnight Smokers
34 Hawg Doctors
35 Yabba Dabba Que!
36 Park Place Pit
37 Virginia Q
38 Butts-N-Ashes BBQ
39 Just Wingin' It
40 Aces & Eights
41 Baran Catering
42 Smokin J's Pit Pirates B
43 Happy Smoke More
44 Smoked Meats
45 Papa Joe & His Piglets
46 Big Bob Backyard BBQ
47 Buffalo Meatheads
48 The BBQ Effect
49 Smoke This
50 Full Pull
51 Neris Smokehouse
52 Pork Floyd
53 The Blaze Glazers
54 Smokin J's
55 Oasis BBQ
56 Team Biker Brand
57 Formal BBQ & Event Cater
58 Fill-Up


Brisket:
1 Good Smoke BBQ
2 Buckner Brothers Barbecu
3 Mr. Bobo's Traveling All
4 Double D's BBQ
5 Smoke on Wheels
6 Donnie's Smokehouse
7 Regal BBQ
8 Transformer BBQ
9 Dog-House Willie
10 The BBQ Effect
11 Big Bob Backyard BBQ
12 Yabba Dabba Que!
13 Smokin J's Pit Pirates B
14 Can't Stop Grillin'
15 Diva Q
16 Big Belly BBQ
17 Smokin J's
18 Robo-Q
19 Virginia Q
20 Oasis BBQ
21 5 Hogs Front Porch BBQ
22 Pork Floyd
23 Neris Smokehouse
24 Butt Hutt BBQ
25 Shuck & Cluck's
26 Smoke This
27 Full Throttle BBQ Bikers
28 Smokin Eagles
29 Park Place Pit
30 Bill@daGrill
31 Misfits of Meat
32 Baran Catering
33 Team Biker Brand
34 Butts-N-Ashes BBQ
35 One Eyed Jacks
36 Buffalo Meatheads
37 Dick's Barbeque
38 Penalty Box BBQ
39 Nickel City Smoker
40 Happy Smoke More
41 Smoked Meats
42 Aces & Eights
43 Papa Joe & His Piglets
44 Desperado's Barbecue & C
45 J & W BBQ
46 Just Wingin' It
47 S & M Barbque
48 The Buttrubbers
49 The Midnight Smokers
50 Full Pull
51 Hawg Doctors
52 Lafayette Taproom Bar-B-
53 Fill-Up
54 Red Valley BBQ
55 Hickory and Hops
56 Team Heat
57 The Blaze Glazers


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Witt! Your team didn't enter this year?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2009)

Steve McMurtry said:
			
		

> Thanks Witt! Your team didn't enter this year?


Nope the boys had a football game Sat 10am..no way to do both.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Sep 26, 2009)

I hear ya! Myself, working this weekend, I seem to get stuck working every weekend when this is on.
Hope the boys won!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 27, 2009)

Congratulations to Andy Kim and all who walked. 

It was awesome to see Griff John their lovely wives and the Wittdog family (the boys re getting so BIG!)


----------



## Bobberqer (Sep 28, 2009)

and.. Diva got a perfect 180 in dessert


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 28, 2009)

What a blast. I drank too much beer. (what else is new?) It was great meeting new folk and seeing old friends. We did the Sunday thing With Larry. (Georges Bro. Hogs N' Heat) came in 7th overall out of 32. Big Oscar and I did the same chili recipe we did last year that got 2nd place, and came in dead ass last this year.   

Pigs


----------

